# Fred Hoiberg (Officially your new Bulls head coach)



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rather than take away from the discussion about Thibodeau I figured I'd start a thread to discuss the guy that seems to be the most likely replacement. I'll update the thread title as news develops. 

Right now:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604008426952347648
And...

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2015/05...lieve-hell-be-coaching-the-bulls-next-season/



> *Wojnarowski: Those Close To Fred Hoiberg Believe He’ll Be Coaching The Bulls Next Season*
> May 27, 2015 12:18 PM





Wojnarowski said:


> The people around Fred Hoiberg believe very much he’ll be in Chicago before next season,


I know Fred Hoiberg the former Bull (and a little about his resume)... can someone fill me in on Fred Hoiberg the coach?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg*

I've been reading up on Hoiberg the coach for the past few months, ever since he was mentioned as a viable successor for the Bulls position.

The more I see, the more I like. 

His players clearly respect the hell out of him. He communicates extremely well, and is an excellent teacher. 

I like that he has shown alot of offensive creativity. He scouts NBA schemes heavily and draws inspiration from them for his own schemes. Aside from getting upset in the NCAA tournament this year, his Iowa State teams have done extremely well both in the regular season and in the tournament. Generally meeting or exceeding expectations. 

Remember too that he's worked in an NBA front office so he 100% understands where his GM is coming from. He was a good NBA role player who played with his head.

Here is a nice little snippet of him in a post-game locker room speech:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg*

Also I am sure Hoiberg has flaws as all coaches do. Only time will tell what his flaws are. Maybe he proves incapable of dealing with NBA player egos, as many NCAA coaches struggle with. Maybe he can't coach a good defense. Who knows...what's clear thus far is, the people of Ames, Iowa worship the ground this guy walks on and are crying at the possibility of him leaving Iowa State. I haven't seen anyone who really has anything negative to say about Fred. That's a pretty good start I suppose.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg*

there are some things about Hoiberg i like , but i see immediate problems ahead for one hoiberg is a lot more open minded about the players he coaches and its not a situation i see working out with Garpax.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg*



Da Grinch said:


> there are some things about Hoiberg i like , but i see immediate problems ahead for one hoiberg is a lot more open minded about the players he coaches and its not a situation i see working out with Garpax.


I think Hoiberg's recruitment style, and the way he worked to consistently implement new guys used to being the "man" on small college teams, regularly a little more removed from high school than typical recruits may have him working from a perspective a little closer to an NBA coach than many other college coaches. They weren't as talented as many blue chip freshmen, but in their own way they were 'free agents' and probably brought a more independent mindset to the game - which would make sense coming from guys that effectively had to fight for a second chance at big college ball.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The biggest selling point that the bulls see in Hoiberg is that they truly feel that he's someone the front office can completely control. 

Pax wants to use Hoiberg like a surrogate and I really hope it blows up in his face. I'm not wishing Fred to fail, I just hope he's the complete opposite personality of what they think they are getting.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg*

Does this move smell a tad Tim Floyd-ish to anyone else?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg*



RollWithEm said:


> Does this move smell a tad Tim Floyd-ish to anyone else?


Not even remotely.

Floyd was coming in to coach a garbage roster. Hoiberg is coming in to coach a good one. There's no reason to believe this situation should be like that one. The Iowa State thing is there, but I don't think that's meaningful.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Bulls confident Fred Hoiberg will accept coaching offer, sources say*



> CHICAGO -- The Bulls are quietly confident that Iowa State coach Fred Hoiberg will accept an offer to become their next head coach, according to multiple league sources.
> 
> News of mutual interest between Hoiberg, who played for the Bulls for four of his 10 NBA seasons and is a close friend of general manager Gar Forman, and Chicago isn't a surprise. He has close relationships with several people in the Bulls' front office and is well regarded for his success in Ames.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/stor...onfident-fred-hoiberg-accept-head-coach-offer


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Bulls confident Fred Hoiberg will accept coaching offer, sources say*

Iowa State or Chicago Bulls...Ya that is a tough decision :|


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg*

its always interesting on how people decide to throw out the baby with the bathwater on hires of this sort .

to garpax, thibs is bad so you need to go in the opposite direction on basically everything.

thibs is a hard pressing , defensive minded obsessive type 

hoiberg is the opposite he's offensive minded, well rounded, people pleasing from basically everyone he is just a good guy who is a joy to be around who coaches a very easy on the eyes style of play.

there is the question of whether hoiberg will be taken seriously in the locker room , the bulls return a very accomplished team, their starting line up features 4 players who were all stars recently and have been indoctrinated in thibs defense 1st culture 

I think hoiberg's style can work in the nba, its very possible it cant but I am choosing to be optimistic about it ....but not with this roster its predicated on running, spacing and 3 point shooting at iowa state his teams were finesse teams and that doesn't describe the bulls at all..

the bulls as currently constructed are filled with guys who can shoot , but not guys you would call shooters, maybe they should target guys like myles turner and frank kaminsky in the draft, trade up if need be .

maybe trade taj Gibson for channing frye+ assets like a pick or 2.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



thebizkit69u said:


> The biggest selling point that the bulls see in Hoiberg is that they truly feel that he's someone the front office can completely control.
> 
> Pax wants to use Hoiberg like a surrogate and I really hope it blows up in his face. I'm not wishing Fred to fail, I just hope he's the complete opposite personality of what they think they are getting.


Complete hogwash...baseless claim. Is it really that hard to believe a coach and front office can have a collaborative relationship without one "controlling" the other? The front office wants a coach that will communicate with them, and likewise actually listen to what they have to say as well. Having worked for 10+ years in heavy team collaboration settings, I assure you there is nothing worse than having someone passive aggressive on your team who doesn't communicate or listen to feedback constructively. Critical job skill in many professions. The Bulls seem convinced Hoiberg will do this, and it's easy to see why just by researching a bit on Hoiberg's coaching style.

Hoiberg had his pick of several NBA head coaching jobs, including the Warriors job last year allegedly. He held out for the job he wanted which was the Bulls. He is not coming to be "controlled" by anyone, when he is worshiped and experiencing high success in his current job, and had other appealing alternatives.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg*



Da Grinch said:


> there is the question of whether hoiberg will be taken seriously in the locker room


If there is 1 thing that could be Hoiberg's downfall, I'd put my money on this. You are hard pressed to find any negative critiques on Hoiberg currently because his coaching style clearly has worked great since taking over the Iowa State program. But egos are much larger in the NBA and coaching veterans is alot different than 18-21 year old kids. And as I said, every coach has flaws...time will tell what Hoiberg's flaws are. But, I have no reason to believe ego management and respect will be a problem, just saying it's the most likely issue to come up should Hoiberg fail. As long as we keep coachable players around, I wouldn't predict it to be a problem.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



yodurk said:


> Complete hogwash...baseless claim. Is it really that hard to believe a coach and front office can have a collaborative relationship without one "controlling" the other? The front office wants a coach that will communicate with them, and likewise actually listen to what they have to say as well. Having worked for 10+ years in heavy team collaboration settings, I assure you there is nothing worse than having someone passive aggressive on your team who doesn't communicate or listen to feedback constructively. Critical job skill in many professions.
> 
> Hoiberg had his pick of several NBA head coaching jobs, including the Warriors job last year allegedly. He held out for the job he wanted which was the Bulls. He is not coming to be "controlled" by anyone, when he is worshiped and experiencing high success in his current job.


I don't doubt hoiberg isn't coming in to be controlled.

but that doesn't mean forman and paxson aren't hiring them because of it , one really has nothing to do with the other.

and thibs and vdn did listen to gar and paxson , thibs enforced the minutes restrictions that he clearly didn't agree with and is pretty intrusive on thibs doing his job.

the whole minutes restriction episode is undermining thibs , both in how thibs perceived it and reality and I don't believe the genesis of undermining behavior starts with paxson and forman but with reinsdorf ...it started with Krause but Krause by all accounts was cool with it .

that doesn't appear to be the case with garpax, its causing friction and backbiting and all sorts of petty actions over the past 5 years to the point everyone involved looks smaller from the experience.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605546377020624896


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



yodurk said:


> Complete hogwash...baseless claim. Is it really that hard to believe a coach and front office can have a collaborative relationship without one "controlling" the other? The front office wants a coach that will communicate with them, and likewise actually listen to what they have to say as well. Having worked for 10+ years in heavy team collaboration settings, I assure you there is nothing worse than having someone passive aggressive on your team who doesn't communicate or listen to feedback constructively. Critical job skill in many professions. The Bulls seem convinced Hoiberg will do this, and it's easy to see why just by researching a bit on Hoiberg's coaching style.
> 
> *Hoiberg had his pick of several NBA head coaching jobs, including the Warriors job last year allegedly. He held out for the job he wanted which was the Bulls. He is not coming to be "controlled" by anyone, when he is worshiped and experiencing high success in his current job, and had other appealing alternatives.*


You're basically the epitome of a fan who just says yes to whatever the front office tells him and never questions a move. 

He could have been the Warriors coach? I like how you sheepishly throw the word allegedly in there. 

No. I'm sorry, but teams weren't beating down the door for years of him turning them down waiting for his shot at the Bulls. He didn't spurn the Warriors because that wasn't a good enough situation, yet the Bulls somehow is. 


At some point in time sit back and let some reality sink in please. The rate you been on the defense is out of control.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*

Hopefully the Bulls won't choke in the playoffs like Iowa St. did in the NCAA tournament.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



Basel said:


> Hopefully the Bulls won't choke in the playoffs like Iowa St. did in the NCAA tournament.


his teams made 4 ncaa tournaments, they underperformed their seed once.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



rocketeer said:


> his teams made 4 ncaa tournaments, they underperformed their seed once.


Expecting Basel to be well informed is not usually the best idea.

Meanwhile....

I liked Hoiberg when he was on the team, I liked him at Iowa State, and I think I'll like him as coach of the Bulls. I'm looking forward to what should be an improved offense out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



rocketeer said:


> his teams made 4 ncaa tournaments, they underperformed their seed once.


Relax, just making a joke. I like Hoiberg. Good pickup. They needed a coach who can create some offensive plays for his team - Hoiberg will do that.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



Basel said:


> Relax, just making a joke. I like Hoiberg. Good pickup. They needed a coach who can create some offensive plays for his team - Hoiberg will do that.


no, i refuse to relax


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*

This is getting a little ridiculous. If you were a white guard who could shoot in the league, you apparently have the automatic inside track to NBA head coaching. Del *****, Hornacek, Westphal, Ainge, Brooks, Kerr, Kidd (who did make a bunch of 3's), and now Skiles and Hoiberg? Maybe Tim Legler and Jon Barry will be transitioning from analyst to coach soon. Should Eric Piatkowski and Craig Ehlo stay close to their phones just in case? Is there a more over-represented subset of the retired players organization anywhere in the basketball world right now???


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



R-Star said:


> You're basically the epitome of a fan who just says yes to whatever the front office tells him and never questions a move.


I'm glad you've been reading my posts so avidly. Moving on. 



> He could have been the Warriors coach? I like how you sheepishly throw the word allegedly in there.
> 
> No. I'm sorry, but teams weren't beating down the door for years of him turning them down waiting for his shot at the Bulls. He didn't spurn the Warriors because that wasn't a good enough situation, yet the Bulls somehow is.


Well first off, I never said for "years". The interest we've heard about has largely been within the past 12-18 months. Secondly, can you think of a better word for "some but not all people believe X" other than allegedly? We know with certainty the Warriors interviewed him, which implies they were seriously considering him. Hoiberg himself later said on the record that he was not ready to accept an NBA job last year, though. Not much else was said on the matter so few people know for sure if an offer was made or not. Sorry if that's not proof enough, we can only work with what's reported and piece things together on some level. But my point isn't to tabulate how many teams made formal offers, rather it's that you are not paying attention if you think there wasn't alot of interest in his coaching services. 



> At some point in time sit back and let some reality sink in please. The rate you been on the defense is out of control.


It goes both ways my friend. If you've paid attention (and you must have since you claim to know my views so well), I have said many times there is plenty of blame to go around with the Thibodeau divorce. That's a hell of a lot less bias than many have shown on the topic. My comments have focused more on Thibodeau because: (a) I believe (front office issues aside) he legitimately caused basketball related problems with his players; and (b) I see alot of people giving him a pass and putting 99.9% of the blame on the front office, which I believe is inaccurate.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



yodurk said:


> I'm glad you've been reading my posts so avidly. Moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The front office has a track record of classless blunders, which kind of speaks to the point of why people are viewing the firing of Thibs the way they are.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



RollWithEm said:


> This is getting a little ridiculous. If you were a white guard who could shoot in the league, you apparently have the automatic inside track to NBA head coaching. Del *****, Hornacek, Westphal, Ainge, Brooks, Kerr, Kidd (who did make a bunch of 3's), and now Skiles and Hoiberg? Maybe Tim Legler and Jon Barry will be transitioning from analyst to coach soon. Should Eric Piatkowski and Craig Ehlo stay close to their phones just in case? Is there a more over-represented subset of the retired players organization anywhere in the basketball world right now???


I think Kidd is half black isn't he?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



R-Star said:


> I think Kidd is half black isn't he?


Fair point.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



R-Star said:


> The front office has a track record of classless blunders, which kind of speaks to the point of why people are viewing the firing of Thibs the way they are.


Please identify them.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



R-Star said:


> I think Kidd is half black isn't he?


maybe they are hiring the white half and letting the black side tag along.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



R-Star said:


> The front office has a track record of classless blunders, which kind of speaks to the point of why people are viewing the firing of Thibs the way they are.


I agree the front office has made blunders in the past. Some fairly criticized, others blown out of proportion. 

That is completely independent of the view on whether Thibodeau needed to stay or go, though. It is entirely possible the front office accelerated that process, but there is enough evidence to suggest there were other issues at play, and I find it likely he would've had to leave any way at some point. 

Most coaches burn out with a team at some point. Five years is a good run and he did a good job overall. As odd as it sounds I think the Bulls front office believes that too. That is not to say I agree with the Reinsdorf press release though. That was poor form. Though knowing what we know about Reinsdorf and the things that set him on fire, I am not surprised he handled it that way. His buttons were pressed in just the right (rather, wrong) way. 

I just ask that we keep the separable issues as just that...separate issues. Labeling me and others here as front office apologists is unfair and lazy assessment of what we write about.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



yodurk said:


> I agree the front office has made blunders in the past. *Some fairly criticized, others blown out of proportion. *
> 
> That is completely independent of the view on whether Thibodeau needed to stay or go, though. It is entirely possible the front office accelerated that process, but there is enough evidence to suggest there were other issues at play, and I find it likely he would've had to leave any way at some point.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I just think they handled this situation terribly, and the first thought that sprung to mind was "Why am I not surprised" since it was the Bulls head office.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



jnrjr79 said:


> Please identify them.


You're kidding right? And when I waste my time doing that then what? You come up with excuses for those, or just quit replying to my posts?


We've both been on this forum long enough that you and I both know what I'm talking about. If you want to pretend multiple Bulls front office threads couldn't be linked, as an example regarding Roses injuries and when he's coming back, that's fine with me. I just find it odd you're trying to either A) waste my time, or B) Live in complete denial in some sort of fantasy land.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



R-Star said:


> You're kidding right? And when I waste my time doing that then what? You come up with excuses for those, or just quit replying to my posts?
> 
> 
> We've both been on this forum long enough that you and I both know what I'm talking about. If you want to pretend multiple Bulls front office threads couldn't be linked, as an example regarding Roses injuries and when he's coming back, that's fine with me. I just find it odd you're trying to either A) waste my time, or B) Live in complete denial in some sort of fantasy land.



I think you're making shit up and unable to actually cite data in support of your argument.

To be clear, I'm not talking about the Bulls' front office making "blunders" generally. Yes, trading Aldridge for Thomas is a blunder. But you said they are known for "classless" blunders. I take that to mean something like the press release they just issued re: Thibs, which I would agree was classless. But what is this supposed extensive history of other classless acts you contend exists? It seems you can't actually think of it.

I can think of one instance. That would be Pax choking Vinnie for his disobedience of management when risking injury to Jo Noah by deciding to exceed his minutes' limit. Ok, so I would agree that Pax's actions (which he apologized for) were classless, even if Vinnie himself was being a Grade-A dickbag. 

I am not able to think of other instances that were "classless" that would somehow mean this FO has some extensive history of this kind of stuff. The FO has been around for a decade or whatever at this point, so I'm sure you've got a big list for me.

I also have no idea what with respect to Derrick's injury situation (you don't actually identify it, but instead make a vague reference) was "classless." Care to elaborate?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



jnrjr79 said:


> I think you're making shit up and unable to actually cite data in support of your argument.
> 
> To be clear, I'm not talking about the Bulls' front office making "blunders" generally. Yes, trading Aldridge for Thomas is a blunder. But you said they are known for "classless" blunders. I take that to mean something like the press release they just issued re: Thibs, which I would agree was classless. But what is this supposed extensive history of other classless acts you contend exists? It seems you can't actually think of it.
> 
> ...


The Bulls front office didn't allude to Rose coming back a lot sooner than he actually did? Which in turn turned the whole thing into a bit of a **** show for a while? 

Also, I like how you bring up the Vinny thing and then quietly try to put all the blame on him. Not something a front office apologist would do at all.......


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*

Rose injury issues, Deng injury issues, Firing Skiles on Christmas, Pax fighting with Del *****...

Come on..I support the Bulls but this front office/management team is farrr from being on the professional side.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



Marcus13 said:


> Rose injury issues, Deng injury issues, Firing Skiles on Christmas, Pax fighting with Del *****...
> 
> Come on..I support the Bulls but this front office/management team is farrr from being on the professional side.


Yea, but didn't you read his post? It was Del *****'s fault because he's a "Grade A dickbag". 


Nope. I'm sure he'll have a reason why everything you typed either wasn't their fault, or he'll say it might have been a bit their fault but then go on to say it was really someone elses a sentence later.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



R-Star said:


> The Bulls front office didn't allude to Rose coming back a lot sooner than he actually did? Which in turn turned the whole thing into a bit of a **** show for a while?


The Bulls released the timetable given by the physician that performed the surgery, as is customary. How was that "classless?" 

I agree it turned into a media mess, but their actual actions were par for the course.



> Also, I like how you bring up the Vinny thing and then quietly try to put all the blame on him. Not something a front office apologist would do at all.......


I love the term "apologist." If anyone is being classless, look no further than yourself.

With Vinny, Pax was absolutely in the wrong. I am not defending his actions. I am only saying that Vinny was also in the wrong. That's more often than not the way the world works, rather than some good guys wear white, bad guys wear black, childish stuff that many seem to like to indulge in when discussing the FO.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



jnrjr79 said:


> The Bulls released the timetable given by the physician that performed the surgery, as is customary. How was that "classless?"
> 
> I agree it turned into a media mess, but their actual actions were par for the course.
> 
> ...


Seeing as they either A) Talked to Rose, knew the timelines didn't match up and still went public to try to push him to play, or B) Were too stupid to consult Derrick first, I don't really think your response adds up.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



Marcus13 said:


> Rose injury issues


What was "classless" here?



> Deng injury issues,


What was classless here? The worst part of this was Thibs saying he only had the flu. Obviously, the medical care was mishandled, but saying it was done in a "classless" fashion would suggest intent.



> Firing Skiles on Christmas,


Don't let the facts get in the way of a good argument!



Sam Smith said:


> Scott Skiles told management he couldn’t coach the players anymore. They let him go, but they cancelled the offset in his contract so he could go to the Bucks and double dip with two salaries instead of the Bulls getting his Bucks salary.


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/ask-sam-sam-smith-opens-his-mailbag-5.29.2015



Marcus13 said:


> Pax fighting with Del *****...


This one I've conceded and dealt with above. So in the decade prior to Thibs's firing, there is one thing that seems unassailably classless.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*



R-Star said:


> Seeing as they either A) Talked to Rose, knew the timelines didn't match up and still went public to try to push him to play, or B) Were too stupid to consult Derrick first, I don't really think your response adds up.


I am not sure you gave this much thought before posting it.

The timeline was released post-surgery. Neither Derrick nor the Bulls knew he would take longer. The Bulls "went public" well before there was any concern that he might not play.

Or, are you suggesting GarPax has a time machine? Neato! They waited until Derrick would't meet the timeline, then got in it, transported themselves back to the date of the surgery, and announced an inaccurate timetable! Genius!

Heck, even if the Bulls could have done that, I'm not sure Derrick failing to come back in line with his doctors' evaluation is something to be laid at the feet of anyone other than Derrick himself, but that's a topic for another day.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*

Tony Snell looks happy. First time I've ever seen the guy smile.

http://i.cdn.turner.com/drp/nba/bulls/sites/default/files/150602_hoiberg_presser_13.jpg


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/606101739268272128


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Fred Hoiberg (5/30, Sources Say Bulls Confident Hoiberg Will Accept Offer)*

One encouraging thing. Fred did an interview with B&B and indicated he wants "all" of the analytics tools, including SportVU (which to my knowledge the Bulls don't currently employ).

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/audio/boers-and-bernstein-show/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615613628142735361
These types of things usually don't happen by accident.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615613628142735361
> These types of things usually don't happen by accident.


Exactly. The last notable deduction I recall was LeBron going to Cleveland and shouting out half the roster and Andrew Wiggins didn't get a mention.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hinrich is not a rotation player anymore but for a 3rd string role he is fine. Someone you can call on in emergency situations and he might give you something. Unlikely to complain about this role too which is key. That's about all you can ask for with 3rd string players. Sure he is only worth the vet minimum these days but having him for 1 more year at $2.8M is not the end of the world. That can't possibly be a hard contract to move if we were really that desperate. Plus coaches still love him even though he isn't worth the court time.


----------

